# Personal Training Is A Joke Of An Industry



## soxmuscle (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not going to generalize and say that everybody is like that but I went to this personal training job fair today, just to weigh all of my options as far as what I want to do with my life, and while I went in with open ears, I came out knowing what I already knew. 

That personal training is a joke.  That you're not after bettering that individual, you're after the individuals money.  And personal trainers are as slimy as they come.

The more and more I think about things, the more and more I'm convinced that sales, and really business in general, is complete and utter bullshit.

The guy kept knocking on my NASM certification and then at the end, had the audacity to give me a hand out with a certification company that he prefers.

Total commission based.  Are people really this fucking stupid?  It's mind boggling to me how stupid people are.  I cannot believe that this is how the world works.  

No wonder everybody hates America.  There is no integrity, there is no honesty... it's all about lying, deceiving and basically stealing money from others.

FUCK THE WORLD.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 22, 2011)

You're exactly right.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 22, 2011)

Personal trainers should get real jobs


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 22, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Personal trainers should get real jobs



I don't think the career path of personal trainer is a joke.
The problem lies with the system as a whole. Everyone is hustling these days.
Things aren't going to get better, until the shit hits the fan.
I hope it does sooner than later.

As it is, I have zero motivation to do ANYTHING. So day in day out, I live pretty much hedonist style.

I hope shit goes ape in 2012. For realz.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 22, 2011)

Realist said:


> Unless they're allowed to be pushy, they wouldn't be good at most of them.





...
....
.....
......


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 22, 2011)

The PT at my gym actually has people that pay him besides the gym I have never seen anybody use worse form and do more stupid shit than him not to mention his 10 inch arms and beer gut also by far the most annoying person in the gym and his advice on buying a bucket of KFC a week just to eat the cartalidg off the chicken


----------



## phosphor (Apr 22, 2011)

jkelley69 said:


> The PT at my gym actually has people that pay him besides the gym I have never seen anybody use worse form and do more stupid shit than him not to mention his 10 inch arms and beer gut also by far the most annoying person in the gym and his advice on buying a bucket of KFC a week just to eat the cartalidg off the chicken


 
wtf? must be a honky, where's the popeye's lovin? lol


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 22, 2011)

The majority of PT are nothing more than sales reps.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2011)

The problem with personal training as an industry is there is no regulation. It needs to be recognized by each state similar to how an RN (registered nurse) or an occupational therapist is. A certain degree is necessary with specific courses and there needs to be a standardized test to get a license to operate as a personal trainer.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2011)

/\ that makes sense...it should be considered a health care job...similar to PT almost (physical therapy)


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> /\ that makes sense...it should be considered a health care job...similar to PT almost (physical therapy)


 
I didn't mean to bash personal trainers...but I am thinking about hiring a prep coach for a show in the fall and do like a 28 week plan. How would I go about finding a PT that knows anything about contest prep?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> The problem with personal training as an industry is there is no regulation. It needs to be recognized by each state similar to how an RN (registered nurse) or an occupational therapist is. A certain degree is necessary with specific courses and there needs to be a standardized test to get a license to operate as a personal trainer.



This.  I am a trainer and think it is entirely too easy to get certified and start training.  Most trainers have horrible business skills, I routinely see trainers talking on their cell phones when they are training.  For the most part, most of the certs are jokes too.  I like the content of NASM and ACSM, but the primary things that one should learn about to be succesful like managing the stress response and autonomic nervous system, eliminating most grains from the diet, monitoring compliance, among many other things are not taught.  I have my CSCS so I train mostly athletes, but I have picked up quite a few fat loss clients recently, and if you follow logic fat loss is very easy.  The problem is also with the clients.  Most pay for boot camp and high intensity group classes with no monitoring of intensity.  Most people are fat because the things they do during their everyday life. including overexercise, provide the hormonal environment for fat storage and sugar cravings, which in turn causes them to overstress about things, which in turn makes them crave sugar again.  Most peopl have no idea that 90% of it is diet, but with proper monitoring of the stress response during training you can accelerate fat loss very quickly.  Doing things that overwhelm your stress response cause way more damaga than most realize.  If you manage HRV and the autonomic nervous system you can easily cut sick days per year in half if not more, drop a dress size in 2 weeks, and generally be a happier person.  People are not interested in this, they are interested in P90x.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> This.  I am a trainer and think it is entirely too easy to get certified and start training.  Most trainers have horrible business skills, I routinely see trainers talking on their cell phones when they are training.  For the most part, most of the certs are jokes too.  I like the content of NASM and ACSM, but the primary things that one should learn about to be succesful like managing the stress response and autonomic nervous system, eliminating most grains from the diet, monitoring compliance, among many other things are not taught.  I have my CSCS so I train mostly athletes, but I have picked up quite a few fat loss clients recently, and if you follow logic fat loss is very easy.  The problem is also with the clients.  Most pay for boot camp and high intensity group classes with no monitoring of intensity.  Most people are fat because the things they do during their everyday life. including overexercise, provide the hormonal environment for fat storage and sugar cravings, which in turn causes them to overstress about things, which in turn makes them crave sugar again.  Most peopl have no idea that 90% of it is diet, but with proper monitoring of the stress response during training you can accelerate fat loss very quickly.  Doing things that overwhelm your stress response cause way more damaga than most realize.  If you manage HRV and the autonomic nervous system you can easily cut sick days per year in half if not more, drop a dress size in 2 weeks, and generally be a happier person.  People are not interested in this, they are interested in P90x.



Sorry to muddle the thread, but what is P90X. I keep hearing about it. I could look up their site, but then I'd just get their marketing spiel.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 23, 2011)

It's an uber intensity exercise video that typical yields good results if you follow the diet. I know 6 people who have become injured from it because it's too much for the average Joe.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 23, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm not going to generalize and say that everybody is like that but I went to this personal training job fair today, just to weigh all of my options as far as what I want to do with my life, and while I went in with open ears, I came out knowing what I already knew.
> 
> That personal training is a joke.  That you're not after bettering that individual, you're after the individuals money.  And personal trainers are as slimy as they come.
> 
> ...




Welcome to america, where its all about give me, give me, give me.


----------



## andyo (Apr 25, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I didn't mean to bash personal trainers...but I am thinking about hiring a prep coach for a show in the fall and do like a 28 week plan. How would I go about finding a PT that knows anything about contest prep?



Where are you located?


----------



## Marat (Apr 25, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I didn't mean to bash personal trainers...but I am thinking about hiring a prep coach for a show in the fall and do like a 28 week plan. How would I go about finding a PT that knows anything about contest prep?



An option is to get an online consult through an organization like Troponin Nutrition. You can get a 16week consult from Matt Kroczaleski for $750. Not a bad deal. The other guys available are pretty good too.

Troponin Nutrition


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 25, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> Total commission based.  Are people really this fucking stupid?  It's mind boggling to me how stupid people are.  I cannot believe that this is how the world works.
> 
> No wonder everybody hates America.  There is no integrity, there is no honesty... it's all about lying, deceiving and basically stealing money from others.
> 
> FUCK THE WORLD.


Some similar shit happened to me a few months ago but it was even worse. I got a call for a job interview for an application I put in on craigslist and drove an hour and a half to this company that turned out to be a certification school. They tried to sell me a 20,000$ deal that would give me every worthless certification you can get. I reported those bitches to the BBB but still drove 3 hours total to go to a not job interview.


----------

